# How many espressos is too many?



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Disclaimer- This is not a challenge!

I only started drinking coffee about 4 years ago and it was actually espresso that got me in to real coffee. I find if I have any more than about 3 doubles I start go feel very on edge, even if they're spaced out by a few hours. I tend to limit my daily intake to 3 doubles and if I want to sleep that night I'll only have one in the evening if I've drunk no other coffee that day. When I was off for a week I had time to drink coffee more often, when I'm at work I often only manage one a day, and I found it didn't have the same effect on me. Wondering what people on here can get away with without unwanted side effects?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A simple way to look at it is to break down how much dissolved coffee you are drinking, rather than looking at volume of final beverage (though it is thought that some methods increase caffiene content over others: filter more, steeped less, espresso less still -but hard & fast rules are hard to apply). There's a table of caffiene content of drinks you can google.

Let's say your 3 doubles are 18g each and your extractions are a ball park yield of ~20% (rule of thumb - a fifth of the coffee dose turns into liquid you drink):

18*3 = 54

54*0.2 = 10.8g of dissolved coffee/day.

...or the equivalent of ~770g of brewed coffee at 60g/l (SCAE datum), at ~220g per mug that's 3.5 full mugs of coffee.

It's not a mad amount, but it's fairly high. I normally stay under 10g/day, say 8-9g?

I also find a high amount of solids/silt in the cup has an effect on my jitters, more so than the quantity of coffee drunk.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

MWJB said:


> A simple way to look at it is to break down how much dissolved coffee you are drinking, rather than looking at volume of final beverage (though it is thought that some methods increase caffiene content over others: filter more, steeped less, espresso less still -but hard & fast rules are hard to apply). There's a table of caffiene content of drinks you can google.
> 
> Let's say your 3 doubles are 18g each and your extractions are a ball park yield of ~20% (rule of thumb - a fifth of the coffee dose turns into liquid you drink):
> 
> ...


Now that is a well thought out answer, I like it. I was aware that filter is stronger and always has more of an effect on me. Something I think the general population aren't aware of- espresso is strong therefor must have the most caffeine. Most of the time I only manage to fit one or two just because of time. As I speak I'm drinking a flat white in a cafe. I've already had 3 doubles at home. I may regret this later.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

My rule of thumb - if your hand is shaking too much to engage the portafilter into the group then you've had an espresso too many.

Also remember that cheap coffee (i.e., high robusta content) has a higher caffeine content than pure arabica.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Four doubles is my usual limit and I don't usually drink Coffee after 3 as I find it does stop me sleeping after that. However, if a nice Cognac is involved, I might be persuaded differently!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You also need to take into account that tolerance and body chemistry can play a huge role is "how much"

You can apply the same question to any illegal/legal drug and the answer is the same 'depends on the individual'


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I must be getting ready for my death bed I think: I have on average 6 strong coffees per day of 200ml in a regular 250ml (to the brim) cup each diluted 1:1 with either milk or water so that's probably in the region of 12 shots per day. A third of that will most likely be Lavazza Qualita Rossa which has 30% robusta and most likely cafe coffee will have Robusta in it too. btw if you want your coffee 1:1 don't go to Costa. Stick with your friendly neighbourhood mostly greasy cafe


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> You also need to take into account that tolerance and body chemistry can play a huge role is "how much"
> 
> You can apply the same question to any illegal/legal drug and the answer is the same 'depends on the individual'


I guess this is why I asked. I know what my limits are and was interested in hearing what other people's were. It's interesting to see the range of tolerances people have.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I like coffee strong, so tend to dose a triple shot as standard, if I haven't eaten much this makes me feel very uneasy and agitated (worth it tho







) if I have eaten I usually dont get that kinda thing until the third coffee or so


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id much rather have 4 x singles than 2 x doubles thru the day.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I like coffee strong, so tend to dose a triple shot as standard, if I haven't eaten much this makes me feel very uneasy and agitated (worth it tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True about having eaten. What are you calling a triple. I suppose the doubles I've been referring to are 19g in and 31ish out.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Too much Raves Italian job makes my stomach a bit queezy. ( more than 2 doubles)Must be the Robusta. No problem with any other beans


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I have 2 or 3 doubles (long blacks) first thing then during the day if on a job will take instant anytime its offered another doubleshot when i come in I'm easy it can be before or after meal and if any visitors later ,may have another couple at night.Then when I'm off to bed I sleep like a baby.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a double espresso (18g beans into 28g) and one flat white in the morning. This keeps me running until mid day when I have a cup of Chemex (16g into 270g). I tend not to drink any coffee after 4pm to have no sleep problems later


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm still a bit nauseous from today's intake. Think that flat white pushed me over the edge. Don't know how well sleep is going to go tonight.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Remember that Arabicas also have about 40% less caffeined than robustas - apart from (IMO) tasting a lot better. I drink double a minimum 5 or 6 double espressos between 7m and 3pm and then in the afternoon, I drink 3 or 4 filter coffees and lots of tea until I go home at 10pm. I will have another tea before going to bed at around 1am but as my day is long, I have no problem sleeping.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My general intake is 2-3 doubles a day max, mainly in the morning. I don't tend to drink coffee in the afternoon or evening although this depends on what I'm doing.

I'm sure the alcohol level helps counter it as on holiday I probably drink twice this amount and also drinks an espresso at the end of the evening and sleep sound.

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Two 18g espressos before work usually then two or three Aeropress. If i'm in my house on a Saturday and playing about a bit can do four or five doubles no problem.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

My normal day is 4 or 5 flat whites (so that is 8 to 10 shots) although that can go up to about 7 or 8 of I have a lot on.

Generally coffee does not stop me sleeping - can have a double strength turkish coffee then go straight to bed.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Well, various studies have suggested that a daily intake of caffeine of no more than 400-450mg a day is fine. This is considered to be a moderate level which translates to around 4 standard brew coffees day. The average '3rd wave' espresso using a 17g dose is probably going to get you around 150-170mg of caffeine goodness. The real answer is knowing what your body can handle. If you sleep well, suffer no unpleasant jitters or unusual anxieties then you are fine. That can vary person to person. And from looking at some of the answers on this thread, the variation seems far and wide!

Personally I tend to neck 4 espresso a day which are dosed to 3rd-waved standard, ie 15-18g of coffee for a 30ml shot. This would be a double ristretto in the old money.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How ever many coffees is too many is one thing. But I can tell ya just one Breaking Bad is awful for my sleep 0_0


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

D_Evans said:


> How ever many coffees is too many is one thing. But I can tell ya just one Breaking Bad is awful for my sleep 0_0


Yeah, I think you need to cut back on the blue ice...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What an episode last night. Make Mondays worthwhile.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That it does. Amazing run up to the finale of the show.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive no idea what this is?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Ive no idea what this is?


I believe it to be a (commercial) televisual broadcast item, popular with the hip, young folk. Apparently it's, "the bees knees, Daddio!".

Can't possibly compete with my VHS boxed set of Whicker's World, surely...?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I work in TV and watch a LOT of TV (for work, obviously







) and Braking Bad is imho one of the best TV series of all time. Goes right up there with Sopranos for me!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A brief synopsis please!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> I work in TV and watch a LOT of TV (for work, obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! Here you go Gary. Just watch it though, it really is *that* good!

Breaking Bad is an American television crime drama series created and produced by Vince Gilligan. Set and produced in Albuquerque, New Mexico, Breaking Bad is the story of Walter White (Bryan Cranston), a struggling high school chemistry teacher who is diagnosed with inoperable lung cancer at the beginning of the series. He turns to a life of crime, producing and selling methamphetamine in order to secure his family's financial future before he dies,[7] teaming with his former student, Jesse Pinkman (Aaron Paul).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've only watched the the first series on boxed set thought it was fantastic.

I also saw this for sale, made me laugh

http://www.firebox.com/product/5909/Bathing-Bad-Bath-Salts


----------

